# A few WSP FOs



## navigator9 (Jan 26, 2015)

After the big sale, I had to go back and get the Nag Champa they were out of at the time. Of course I had to add a few things to get the free shipping, so I tried a few new FOs. Again, my apologies for my really awful fragrance descriptions, but here goes.
Nag Champa - the best I've found anywhere, one of my standards, soft, smoky, slightly floral, incense fragrance that makes me sigh, every time I smell it.
Amazing Style - I've been trying to find a reaplacement for the Amazing Grace type that I used to get from the Scent Works, and this one smells pretty close to me, I like it, light, clean, soft, feminine. The one from Scent Works was always a good seller for me, and my customers have been asking for it, so hopefully this one will work.
Orange Clove - I wanted to try a couple that sounded good, and were highly rated. This one is nice, but I'm not sure about using it for soap. I smell orange, and some clove, kind of like a pomander. I think I will use this in my oil diffuser.
Vanilla Fig - This was highly rated, and I like it, it smells like an upscale holiday fragrance. Again, I'm just not sure about using it in soap. I don't smell vanilla, more figgy, I guess, kind of sweet. Do any of you soap with this one?

Also, I just went to the gas station, to make sure I have enough gas for the snowblower with the monster storm headed for us, and my hands still smell like gas, even though I've washed them, so my opinions may be swayed a bit by that fact.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your reviews.  I too bought several, will have to go look and review them as well.  I want to try Nag Champa so maybe next time I order.

Stay safe during the storm and stay warm.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! When I'm all out of my Amazing Grapes (Amazing Grace dupe from the Scent works), I will have to check out Amazing Style!


IrishLass


----------



## RhondaJ (Jan 26, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> After the big sale,
> Nag Champa - the best I've found anywhere, one of my standards, soft, smoky, slightly floral, incense fragrance that makes me sigh, every time I smell it.



I LOVE their Nag Champa - I can't keep it around, as soon as it's ready to go out the door it is in fact GONE!


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 26, 2015)

I am going to have to try the Nag Champa, and of course I placed an order this morning.....

I too live in New England, stay safe.


----------



## cerelife (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been wearing both Pure Grace and Amazing Grace from Philosophy for years, and WSP's Amazing style is a great dupe! I just soaped with it last week in CP and it behaved well (slight acc) and smells wonderful! 
Now I just need to find another supplier for a dupe for Pure Grace that's as good as Scent Works 'Pureed Grapes'!!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 3, 2015)

cerelife said:


> I've been wearing both Pure Grace and Amazing Grace from Philosophy for years, and WSP's Amazing style is a great dupe! I just soaped with it last week in CP and it behaved well (slight acc) and smells wonderful!
> Now I just need to find another supplier for a dupe for Pure Grace that's as good as Scent Works 'Pureed Grapes'!!



Thanks for that input. It still makes me crazy that Scent Works FOs were sooooooo good, and now they're all but gone. Wouldn't you think if they're going out of business, that they'd sell their formulas to someone, so we could continue to have the FOs we loved so much? Oh, that Vanilla Sandalwood.....I could just cry!


----------



## cerelife (Feb 5, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Thanks for that input. It still makes me crazy that Scent Works FOs were sooooooo good, and now they're all but gone. Wouldn't you think if they're going out of business, that they'd sell their formulas to someone, so we could continue to have the FOs we loved so much? Oh, that Vanilla Sandalwood.....I could just cry!



I know, right?!!
I spent a small fortune to buy every last bit of Acadian Homecoming they had left! Why, oh why wouldn't they sell their formulas? 
Maybe we can take up a fund to get my Italian uncles to put the thumb-screws to them, LOL!


----------



## Aline (Feb 5, 2015)

Maybe they will sell to someone. I guess deals like that can take time. Very odd that they are going out of business when they are SO popular though....


----------



## Jstar (Feb 7, 2015)

I doubt they would sell their formulas to anyone..I wouldn't. However maybe they will reopen under a different name..its a possibility that the 'formulator' had an issue and left.

ETA: I just went over to SW..they don't 'appear' to be going out of business? Maybe they just discontinued some products?


----------



## abc (Feb 7, 2015)

Jstar said:


> ETA: I just went over to SW..they don't 'appear' to be going out of business? Maybe they just discontinued some products?



The top sellers are out of stock and have been for months. They don't respond to email or calls. There are complaints to the BBB. It has all the ear markings of a company going out of business...very similar when Snowdrift Farms went out of business. I am still in mourning.


----------



## bbrown (Feb 7, 2015)

I have been stalking SW for months and they still are out of my favorite things.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 9, 2015)

Jstar said:


> I doubt they would sell their formulas to anyone..I wouldn't. However maybe they will reopen under a different name..its a possibility that the 'formulator' had an issue and left.
> 
> ETA: I just went over to SW..they don't 'appear' to be going out of business? Maybe they just discontinued some products?



A good indication that a supplier is going out of business is when you see "out of stock" over and over and the items are never re-stocked. This has been going on for many months now, (or is it a year, already) and I've heard that they are not responding to emails. Never a good sign. Some suppliers have sold their formulas when they go under, and those who buy them let buyers know that they can now find them under a new supplier. The Scent Works had some of the best FOs out there, it's sad to see them go.


----------

